

AMD unveils two passively cooled workstation GPUs - primesuspect
http://tech.icrontic.com/articles/amd-unveils-two-passively-cooled-workstation-gpus/

======
dmlorenzetti
_The V7800P... requires 10 CFM of airflow, supplied by the chassis cooling
system._

Maybe 10 CFM of air is low compared to comparable graphics cards, but it's not
passive cooling. The design simply makes an external system responsible for
providing the required airflow.

Passive cooling would be if the "chassis cooling system" was able to deliver
10 CFM without any additional electrical or mechanical energy input.

